# Kakashi and Darui vs Deidara and Sasori



## RedChidori (May 10, 2014)

The title says it all peeps .



&



VS



Location: Killer Bee vs Kisame
State of Mind: IC for all
Starting Distance: 29.5 meters away
Knowledge: Kakashi and Deidara know about each other due to prior encounters. Sasori and Darui have _zero_ knowledge on each other.
Restrictions: C4, C0
Additional Info: Kakashi's MS is to only be used as a *last resort.* Kakashi doesn't have full mastery of Kamui but he has stamina comparable to that of his War Arc incarnation. Both Deidara and Sasori are alive with their living and Edo feats alike minus the infinite stamina and healing. Sasori starts off inside Haruko. Deidara starts off on his Clay Owl. Team members will have to fight individually. Team members who survive their own individual fights will assist their respective partners. Is that all clear? Individual fights goes as follows:

*INDIVIDUAL FIGHTS:*
*Kakashi VS Deidara

Darui VS Sasori*

Please provide a _legitimate_ reason why either team wins, loses, or stalemates.

READY?! FIGHT   !!!!!_-RedChidori_


----------



## Cognitios (May 10, 2014)

2 of the best raiton users in the series against a person whose techniques biggest downfall is raiton?
Darui fodderizes Deidara with black lightning.
Sasori is killed by both Kakashi and Sasori.
Kakashi see's Sasori's heart chakra and tells Darui to focus on the heart with laser circuits.
Kakashi and Darui mid diff


----------



## Empathy (May 10, 2014)

How's Darui going to discover his raiton weakness, Cognitios?


----------



## Cognitios (May 10, 2014)

> How's Darui going to discover his raiton weakness, Cognitios?


Kakashi and Darui are both highly analytical being able to deduce weaknesses quite handily. Kakashi himself taught us about elemental weaknesses. Both of them using raiton as their main form of combat it is safe to assume that they will figure it out through a combination of.
-Sharingan viewing chakra
-Raiton
-Basic knowledge of elemental chakra


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 10, 2014)

Sasori can beat Darui via surprise attack from poison needles.
I see Sasori and D eidara winning. Deidara escaped Kamui. He attacks from above, Sasori from below.
Deidara and Sasori Extreme Dif


----------



## Cognitios (May 10, 2014)

> Sasori can beat Darui via surprise attack from poison needles.


Which he can easily dodge.
Darui went into CQC combat with Gin and Kin, who went into combat against the 2nd Hokage, who is pretty hard to even hit. Not to mention he is the bodyguard of the 4th Raikage, to defend someone at that level in speed you've got to have reactions that are above Sakura. I would reckon he could probably dodge some needles.


> I see Sasori and D eidara winning. Deidara escaped Kamui. He attacks from above, Sasori from below.


Deidara escaped a poorly aimed kamui and lost his arm. It doesn't matter how far they attack from, both Kakashi and Darui have pretty deadly long and short range techniques.


----------



## Bonly (May 10, 2014)

Deidara takes to the skies and starts throwing down some good ol bombs at Kakashi. With Kakashi's lack of good ranged jutsu here, he can't really do much against Deidara. Only way Kakashi gonna win is if he send out some clones to confuse Deidara and one manages to get a clean shot in. With Deidara to help Darui's low chances are of winning pretty much went down the drain.


----------



## Cognitios (May 10, 2014)

> With Kakashi's lack of good ranged jutsu here



His what?


----------



## Bonly (May 10, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> His what?



Lack of good ranged jutsu. Having one that hasn't shown enough to suggest it's fast enough to actually hit Deidara is not good enough.


----------



## Cognitios (May 10, 2014)

> Lack of good ranged jutsu. Having one that hasn't shown enough to suggest it's fast enough to actually hit Deidara is not good enough.


Kakashi was confident it was able to hit Pain, the akatsuki leader.
That was after he saw the pushing ability of it, he wasn't just spamming attacks for the sake of spamming, he used it because he was confident that it would hit him before he reacted.
Not to mention Kakashi is a top tier raiton user, at the very least Darui can launch a black panther and end him.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 10, 2014)

The needles would be trouble for Darui. Chiyo said to successfully evade them you would need to know the ins and outs of the puppet art, which Darui knows nothing about. I can see him get scratched by one and die. Also he has zero knowledge on the poison so he would think they're normal needles, which would drop his awareness down.

If he brings out other puppets victory would be his eventually.


----------



## Cognitios (May 10, 2014)

> The needles would be trouble for Darui. Chiyo said to successfully evade them you would need to know the ins and outs of the puppet art, which Darui knows nothing about. I can see him get scratched by one and die. Also he has zero knowledge on the poison so he would think they're normal needles, which would drop his awareness down.
> 
> If he brings out other puppets victory would be his eventually.


Darui's not stupid, at the very least he knows about puppets through Kankuro's usage of them at the summit.
But he would have the ability to dodge, his speed is enough to work side by side with the raikages that alone puts him above Sakura who was able to dodge them.
Also Suiton wall works well in defense, as well as doton wall from Kakashi.


----------



## Bonly (May 10, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Kakashi was confident it was able to hit Pain, the akatsuki leader.
> That was after he saw the pushing ability of it, he wasn't just spamming attacks for the sake of spamming, he used it because he was confident that it would hit him before he reacted.



And? Kakashi was confident that he could use Kamui to get rid of 5 Bijuudama's from 5 Bijuu and this was before he got any chakra from Kurama. Doesn't mean he would've actually pulled it off. Tobi was confident that he could take on Edo Madara and win and we all know that wasn't case. Naruto was confident that he could take Kakuzu by himself but he needed Kakashi+Yamato since FRS had failed. Just because he was "confident" doesn't mean it was actually gonna hit.




> Not to mention Kakashi is a top tier raiton user, at the very least Darui can launch a black panther and end him.



This isn't a team battle off the bat. It's Kakashi vs Deidara and Darui vs Sasori. Darui can only join if he beats Sasori and I already have doubts about it.


----------



## Cheeky Nayrudo (May 10, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Darui's not stupid, at the very least he knows about puppets through Kankuro's usage of them at the summit.
> But he would have the ability to dodge, his speed is enough to work side by side with the raikages that alone puts him above Sakura who was able to dodge them.
> Also Suiton wall works well in defense, as well as doton wall from Kakashi.



Did Kankuro actually use any poison attack at all in front of Darui? He has zero knowledge on poison attacks and Sasori.
But speed is 't all the requirements, you need reaction speed and knowing all the details about puppet mechanics to evade the needles as Chiyo pointed out. Sakura had neither so she had to let Chiyo control her.
Suiton doesn't cover all angles does it? Hiruko has an explosive needle thing that spreads out on all angle, if he lets it explode on top of Darui what will he do? Using that jutsu would also hamper Darui's maneuverability. Kakashi is being kept busy by Deidara so.


----------



## tkpirate (May 11, 2014)

without Kamui not restricted Kakashi and Darui should win.


----------



## ARGUS (May 11, 2014)

Kakashi and Darui win this mid/high diff

-Kakashis sharingan would be able to see throughh deidaras clay bomb weakness against raiton,,,, and with bot of the users being efficient at raiton,, therefore can prevent themselves from deidaras attacks,,,,

-Kakashi is faster than Sakura when it comes to foot speed,, and would therefore be able to evade most of the poison based attacks from sasori,, furthermore with Daruis bllack lightning,,,they can eliminate multiple puppets from sasori,,,

-Once Sasori comes out of hiruko which would be destroyed by raikiri or daruis lightning,,, Kakashi can kamui his heart off since the third kazekage would be  too troublesome along with 100 puppets,,,


----------



## Hijack (May 11, 2014)

Haha.... Sasori and Deidara low/mid-difficulty.

While in Hiruko, Saori can shoot projectiles like needles imbued with C1. Deidara goes airborne from the start of the match with his dragon, and shoots bombs at the opposition. Most likely, Darui will destroy Hiruko with his Reizā Sākasu, while Sasori safely gets out of the armor. Kakashi still still most likely to be stalled by Deidara, and Sasori fights with Sandaime. Most likely, Darui will try to use CQC to combat Sasori since it's his weakness, but Sasori goes also airborne, while they prepare Satetsu Kaihō with C1 to bombard the whole terrain. At least few limbs are lost in process, and finished off by Satetsu Shigure or C3.​


----------



## Cognitios (May 11, 2014)

> While in Hiruko, Saori can shoot projectiles like needles imbued with C1.


Wut? Mate that has never happened nor has it ever been implied to even be possible, even in the games.


> Darui will try to use CQC to combat Sasori since it's his weakness


Darui's only CQC is kenjutsu, why would he go against an Akatuski member with the weakest part of his arsenal?


----------



## Hijack (May 11, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Wut? Mate that has never happened nor has it ever been implied to even be possible, even in the games.



Actually, this has happened before in Naruto Games. Anyway, it is possible easily. Hiruko possesses a giant metal armband, that can be shot at a target, who most likely dodges and then shoots out needles. Since Deidara and Sasori have previously worked together, it's not odd to believe that Deidara has intel on it. Even if he doesn't, Sasori can easily tell him as it improves his chances to kill his target. All Deidara has to do, is fill the holes in his armband with C1, that enter the armband, which later on are shot by Sasori and detonated by Deidara.​


> Darui's only CQC is kenjutsu, why would he go against an Akatuski member with the weakest part of his arsenal?



Mind if I remind you, he has went on an Akatsuki with his sword before (Suigetsu). Even if he doesn't, all he has is his Raiton attacks that wouldn't damage Satetsu one bit since the sand doesn't reject electricity but is a fine conductor. Sasori wouldn't be paralyzed by the way due to his puppet body and can still go airborne.​


----------



## Cognitios (May 11, 2014)

> Actually, this has happened before in Naruto Games.


So noncanon?
That's all I need to know.


> Mind if I remind you, he has went on an Akatsuki with his sword before (Suigetsu). Even if he doesn't, all he has is his Raiton attacks that wouldn't damage Satetsu one bit since the sand doesn't reject electricity but is a fine conductor. Sasori wouldn't be paralyzed by the way due to his puppet body and can still go airborne.


Suigetsu isn't akatuski.
But it is perfectly reasonable to go CQC with another CQC oriented person. It is not reasonable to go CQC with a long range fighter.


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 11, 2014)

Sakura wasn't dodging those on her own. Chiyo was controlling her the entire time.


----------



## darkcatmax (May 13, 2014)

3 tomoe Kakashi with war arc feats could solo high diff. Kakashi could use lighting transmission and blitz Deidara and use the leftover shadow clone to fight Sasori and use his eyes to see sasori's heart.
Kakashi has some of the best reflexes in the manga, I'm positive he could fight sasori and his 100 puppets with sharangan pre-cog and his close mid and long range ninjustu and genjustu. Adding Darui makes this a literal stomp. because of their combined tijutsu and lighting style to take out Deidara and intelligence.


----------



## Hijack (May 14, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> So noncanon?
> That's all I need to know.



Doesn't really matter, still plausible.​


> Suigetsu isn't akatuski.
> But it is perfectly reasonable to go CQC with another CQC oriented person. It is not reasonable to go CQC with a long range fighter.



If Sasuke was considered Akatsuki, Suigetsu had an Akatsuki cloak and he was fighting with Akatsuki, do you really think he didn't consider him as one?

If he doesn't, what else is he attacking him with? His Raiton isn't penetrating Satetsu. Team two still wins regardless, C3 ends it. Boom.​


----------



## Empathy (May 27, 2014)

Cognitios said:


> Kakashi and Darui are both highly analytical being able to deduce weaknesses quite handily. Kakashi himself taught us about elemental weaknesses. Both of them using raiton as their main form of combat it is safe to assume that they will figure it out through a combination of.
> -Sharingan viewing chakra
> -Raiton
> -Basic knowledge of elemental chakra



Uncovering Deidara's raiton weakness isn't a simple matter of logical deduction, and fundamental knowledge of elemental interaction is something all shinobi are privy to. Kakashi alone meets all the prerequisites you've listed, yet failed to deduce Deidara's weakness upon witnessing his jutsu. Normal doton doesn't have a tendency to explode, and bakuton is known kekkei genkai Deidara also possess, so it can't be a matter of logical conclusion. 

Deducing doton nature as a result of Deidara's technique being chakra infused with clay from the earth, would also entail that raiton can negate Gaara's jutsu as well, which would be erroneous. Sasuke was only able to hypothesize it due to their jutsus' particular, initial interaction. Based on the mechanics of Darui's and Kakashi's raiton, it's unlikely the occurrence would be replicated. Kakashi wouldn't have inclination to stab a bomb with _Raikiri_ directly for example, and an unfounded attempt would only be reckless.


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (May 27, 2014)

Deidara takes to the sky and drops C3 while Sasori distracts, gg


----------

